# Mark iv Airlift xl strut issue



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it normal for the strut mount plate bearings to be bad after 8k miles or is something wrong I should be looking for? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using a carrier pigeon.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

What makes you think somethings bad/wrong?


----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

Loud clunking. Led me to pull the struts to find the plates are wobbly. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using a carrier pigeon.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Whois Mark?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Give us or Air Lift a call, we can supply you with an upper 'rebuild kit'. :beer:


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been dealing with this for about 10k miles as well and have already replaced the bearings once. These things need to be re-engineered imo. I've gotten used to the noises by now, but it pisses me off that i've replaced my entire front suspension (bushings, bearings, tie rods, ball joints,etc) and had an alignment done and still have to deal with these issues. Perhaps a "real" bearing would work better ....

Curious: Do bagyards have the same issues?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

slawny091 said:


> I've been dealing with this for about 10k miles as well and have already replaced the bearings once. These things need to be re-engineered imo. I've gotten used to the noises by now, but it pisses me off that i've replaced my entire front suspension (bushings, bearings, tie rods, ball joints,etc) and had an alignment done and still have to deal with these issues. Perhaps a "real" bearing would work better ....
> 
> Curious: Do bagyards have the same issues?


Bagyards use an OEM upper strut mounting system and i haven't heard about any issues from it


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

slawny091 said:


> I've been dealing with this for about 10k miles as well and have already replaced the bearings once. These things need to be re-engineered imo. I've gotten used to the noises by now, but it pisses me off that i've replaced my entire front suspension (bushings, bearings, tie rods, ball joints,etc) and had an alignment done and still have to deal with these issues. Perhaps a "real" bearing would work better ....
> 
> Curious: Do bagyards have the same issues?


Tell me about it. I already replaced my passenger side bearings a few thousand miles ago and they are shot again. And to make things better my drivers side bag is starting to clunk now also.:banghead:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I should have just kept the Bagyards that I bought brand new with peeling paint. But I sent them back and drilled my towers for XL's. That was a mistake. I must admit that the Airlift XL struts I have are making noise too. Less than 10k miles and overall they just dont feel like they should. I assume the Bagyards are more of a stock feel like the car came, since they use the stock bearings / mounts. You never hear people complaining about them either.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Im wondering if this clunking sound you guys speak of is what im hearing from my fronts... at first i thought maybe the leader line was hitting the inside of the wheel well, but ive since checked that. 

is it kind of a muted clunk? its not super loud but with the music down and windows up i can hear it over certain bumps.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

i have had my car bagged for 15k miles or so. ive replaced the bearings 3 times now. i will be doing my fourth this winter. 

these struts need TO BE RE DESIGNED TO OEM MOUNTING. there is NO WAY that these should be blowing out left and right.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Mines more like the sound you get when you drag a barstool across a concrete floor.. just not as loud. Only happens when airing down and only on the passenger. Been getting worse slowly.


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

President Lincoln said:


> Mines more like the sound you get when you drag a barstool across a concrete floor.. just not as loud. Only happens when airing down and only on the passenger. Been getting worse slowly.


Thats what my passengar side sounds like also. Sometimes when i air out it goes down kinda bouncy if that makes sense, almost likes something is sticking. I need to give Bagriders a call on my next day off.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

mine has also developed a dull clunk from the top of the strut.. looks like i will be giving airlift a call after i check it


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

vjg1215 said:


> Thats what my passengar side sounds like also. Sometimes when i air out it goes down kinda bouncy if that makes sense, almost likes something is sticking. I need to give Bagriders a call on my next day off.


Yep, like something is sticking.


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe the struts are built in china, which would explain everything. I can't imagine it would be that difficult to redesign these using the oem strut mount bushing. Idk, I may play around with it this winter once I'm done with school. I know a few of us are engineers here, so I think we could probably fab up something ourselves, I just can't weld lol.


----------

